# Taipei City Life



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

photo by taipei walker


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Wunkai


Floor pattern









Tall arcade of Bellavita





















Sideview of Bellavita


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By:Yvan Rodic


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By:Yvan Rodic


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By:Yvan Rodic


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By:Yvan Rodic


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By:Yvan Rodic


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By skycity2004
http://album.blog.yam.com/Skyscrapers&folder=8256043


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

By skycity2004
http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8260/dsc0109n.jpg


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

The pictures are truly amazing. Taipei is such an underrated city!


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

beautiful photos of people and cities. thanks


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

photo by :dans
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/5352267798/


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

photo by Taipei Eyes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/taipeieyes/sets/72157613885654569/


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

photo by Taipei Eyes
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4789980771_89b084268c_b.jpg


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

photo by Taipei Eyes


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

photo by Poagao
http://www.flickr.com/photos/poagao/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^Very nice Taipei! Taiwanese people are quite stylish. Forget about shanghainese people calling you guys "taibazi(台巴子）".  Just kidding
You have to put references(the author's name and the flickr link), otherwise the moderator will delete all yr photoes!! :cheers:


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

by bwarsen1977









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2628124091/in/[email protected]/

National Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall Taipei Luminarie Festival

by dans








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/5399063414/

watching 60 sky lanterns released simultaneously in Jingtong Elementary School."In order to appeal for Heaven's blessings following the 921 earthquake, the Taipei County Government specially commisioned a huge heavenly lantern sixty-seven meters in height and weighing two hunderd kilograms for the 2000 Pingxi Heavenly Lantern Festival." Since then, the Sky Lanterns Festival becomes a very special day in Taipei County's Pingxi Twonship.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/5422151858/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/5453419435/


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

Taipei night

by Poagao









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poagao/5461240727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poagao/5395835012/in/photostream/


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

wow would love to visit Taipei or Taiwan as a whole one day!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dihua Street?


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ I think it is not Dihua Street, buildings on Dihua Street are taller, it looks to me like Daxi (大溪) in Taoyuan County


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Speaking of this area


Taipei summer said:


>


Where is Le Meridien? I know that it's right beside W and the Uni-President Tower but where is it exactly?

Is there a picture of it?

Thanks


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Taipei summer said:


> Taipei night
> 
> by Poagao
> 
> ...


and this is why taipei is one of my favorite skylines.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful skyline indeed....:cheers:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome pics!!! and thankk you do much for shareing!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> Speaking of this area
> 
> 
> Where is Le Meridien? I know that it's right beside W and the Uni-President Tower but where is it exactly?
> ...


Le Meridien is not beside the W. In fact, you won't see it in the photos here.

It's to the left of the building cut off on the left :


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

more photo

by Poagao
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

by Poagao
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Taipei :cheers: really awesome...


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Morning, Taipei









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erich0604/5672036645/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I opened the link to see it; great panoramic photo of Taipei


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, and as much as I love Taipei's skyline it realllyyyy needs at least a few clusters of skyscrapers to compliment that sea of high-rises.


----------



## imkwo (Feb 5, 2006)

^^^
Wow, carzy density. great Taipei pano, thanks


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

Neihu Technology Park










Chongqing North Road










Xinyi District


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

Da-an District's fashion alley


----------



## Taipei summer (Jan 24, 2007)

Ren-ai Rd The widest boulevard in Taipei










banciao rapid development


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

For some reason Taipei strangely reminds me of a combination between Seoul, Tokyo, and Bangkok lol:lol::nuts:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_2089 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2087 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2085 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2083 by benson1019, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_2097 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2091 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2094 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2095 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2090 by benson1019, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_2107 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2103 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2108 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2101 by benson1019, on Flickr


IMG_2100 by benson1019, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr









by 吳志學 台灣寶島影像, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei City Sunset  by M.cLiu, on Flickr


宮粉羊蹄甲(Bauhinia variegata) by M.cLiu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Harbor view hotel by bastchild, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Train runs on Evelated Metro Railway ,Taipei by chen.chien.hung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Trek: Juifen 九份 Old Street by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Juifen 九份: Storia D'Amore Cafe by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Taipei Trek: Juifen 九份 Old Street by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Taipei Trek: Juifen 九份 Old Street by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


JI GUANG DELICIOUS FRIED CHICKEN since 1973 by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Tamsui: Street Option by jovijovijovi, on Flickr



Tamsui: Street Option by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Tamsui: Ferry Docking Area (MRT side) by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Trek: Ximending by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Taipei Trek: Ximending by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei city skyline, Taiwan by Luke,Ma, on Flickr








StevenDomjancic, on Flickr


Cityscape After Rain 樓台倒影俯清漪 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Why is it that Taipei reminds me of a mix between Seoul and Tokyo? love the pics!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous and vibrant Taipei city life....thanks @robhood. :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Bourdain Layover - Taipei
*


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

i love taipei! i miss this city so much


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning Fog 水外遠山晨霧重 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Cloudy Cityscape 碧雲無影浸琉璃 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0776 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_0758 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_0749 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0726 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_0713 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_0756 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_8368 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8378 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8318 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8363 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8336 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8220 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_8246 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_7812 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8323 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


DSC_8561 by RICHARD_PING, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

This is Taiwan by Oscar Yang Image, on Flickr









by jaytravel.tw's, on Flickr









by joyoyo, on Flickr


隨拍 by SORANGE.tw, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

基隆 by SORANGE.tw, on Flickr


基隆 by SORANGE.tw, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

[20130416] Still & Motive by wupohsun, on Flickr


[Sunlight Bridge] Hibernating Creature by wupohsun, on Flickr


[Sunlight Bridge] The X by wupohsun, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mengxia park by Synapticism, on Flickr


Mengxia park by Synapticism, on Flickr


Longshan temple entrance by Synapticism, on Flickr


Longshan temple by Synapticism, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


[Critical Mass Taiwan 台灣單車臨界量 20130420 Taipei] by funkyruru, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DP2X by Dear nicola, on Flickr


Dp2x by Dear nicola, on Flickr


Airbus vs. VAL vs. Bombardier by RoyalCruiser, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P1190339.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


台北市 敦化北路小巨蛋付近 夜色 by gt82025, on Flickr


P1190324.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

上班時間 by Dear nicola, on Flickr


小人物的世界 by gt82025, on Flickr


SDIM0881 by Dear nicola, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北奧萬大 by Dear nicola, on Flickr


台北奧萬大 by Dear nicola, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P1190246.jpg by gt82025, on Flickr


Viaduct in Taipei by gt82025, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei*



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei*


HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei*




HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by 白.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Great thread and thanks for all the great pictures robhood. It brings back great memories as i lived in Taipei from 2010-12.:cheers:


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

I wouldnt recommend any city other than Taipei.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*taipei*



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by stanley01


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

公視3/3 RIMG9141 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運芝山站4/4 RIMG12418 by denniscctai, on Flickr


士林中正路7/9 RIMG12409 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運淡水站周遭3/19 RIMG10965 by denniscctai, on Flickr


淡水站遠眺18/18 RIMG11144 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運淡水站周遭11/19 RIMG11005 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運淡水站周遭7/19 RIMG10973 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中山北路五段18/19 RIMG9935 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路五段14/19 RIMG9931 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路五段11/19 RIMG9928 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路五段8/19 RIMG9922 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路五段6/19 RIMG9920 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運芝山站 12/12 RIMG5856 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中山北路七段27/27 RIMG10041 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路七段26/27 RIMG10040 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路七段25/27 RIMG10039 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路七段24/27 RIMG10038 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路七段23/27 RIMG10037 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中山北路六段4/18 RIMG9943 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段2/18 RIMG9937 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段1/18 RIMG9927 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路1/2 RIMG9938 by denniscctai, on Flickr


北投捷運園區22/34 RIMG8114 by denniscctai, on Flickr


士林志成公園8/10 RIMG9549 by denniscctai, on Flickr


新北投8/8 RIMG8203 by denniscctai, on Flickr


新北投5/8 RIMG8197 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

其哩岸站5/10 RIMG7644 by denniscctai, on Flickr


其哩岸站1/10 RIMG7639 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運新北投站1/5 RIMG8194 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運奇岩站3/12 RIMG7667 by denniscctai, on Flickr


捷運奇岩站1/12 RIMG7665 by denniscctai, on Flickr


南京西路4/4 RIMG7953 by denniscctai, on Flickr


南京西路3/4 RIMG7950 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

仁愛路圓環一17/17 RIMG6784 by denniscctai, on Flickr


仁愛路圓環一13/17 RIMG6766 by denniscctai, on Flickr


仁愛路圓環一9/17 RIMG6738 by denniscctai, on Flickr


仁愛路圓環一8/17 RIMG6736 by denniscctai, on Flickr


SOGO敦南店10/11 RIMG6651 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路士東路口1/5 RIMG5555 by denniscctai, on Flickr


敦化南路一段2/5 RIMG6634 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

大安路一段8/8 RIMG6802 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路二段 台泥附近10/12 RIMG4539 by denniscctai, on Flickr


台北火車站 東三門 1/8 RIMG0489 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路二段 台泥附近8/12 RIMG4534 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路二段 台泥附近5/12 RIMG4531 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路二段 台泥附近3/12 RIMG4529 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路二段 台泥附近1/12 RIMG4527 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

天母SOGO百貨公司 6/6 RIMG6001 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母SOGO百貨公司1/6 RIMG5860 by denniscctai, on Flickr


台北數位藝術中心3/4 RIMG5857 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段12/30 RIMG5871 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段11/30 RIMG5870 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段8/30 RIMG5865 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段6/30 RIMG5862 by denniscctai, on Flickr[


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中山北路六段5/30 RIMG5861 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路東段5/14 RIMG5978 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路15/16 RIMG5937 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路14/16 RIMG5933 by denniscctai, on Flickr


溫德Wendel's德國美食1/2 BRIMG5872 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母廣場7/7 RIMG6300 by denniscctai, on Flickr


和平東路3/3 RIMG5007 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路12/16 RIMG5931 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路11/16 RIMG5930 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段15/30 RIMG5876 by denniscctai, on Flickr


士東國小2/7 RIMG5878 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段16/30 RIMG5882 by denniscctai, on Flickr


台北數位藝術中心2/4 RIMG5855 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

新光三越台北天母店13/16 RIMG5951 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路 17/17 RIMG5572 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路 14/17 RIMG5568 by denniscctai, on Flickr


士林中正路2/2 RIMG6181 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母棒球場 天母萬聖節 RIMG6318 by denniscctai, on Flickr


統一阪急百貨公司 18/21 RIMG6081 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母SOGO 9/12 RIMG5519 by denniscctai, on Flickr


中山北路六段南端 6/7 RIMG5506 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

大葉高島屋 6/10 RIMG5553 by denniscctai, on Flickr


大葉高島屋 4/10 RIMG5550 by denniscctai, on Flickr


大葉高島屋 1/10 RIMG5543 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路 16/17 RIMG5570 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路 9/13 RIMG5598 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母東路 11/13 RIMG5600 by denniscctai, on Flickr


新光三越台北天母店15/16 RIMG5953 by denniscctai, on Flickr


新光三越台北天母店10/16 RIMG5948 by denniscctai, on Flickr


新光三越台北天母店9/16 RIMG5947 by denniscctai, on Flickr


天母忠誠路 8/17 RIMG5541 by denniscctai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Shilin Night Market Taipei 2013 *







by dx7388


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Taipei is a nice city!!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mid town #dailywalksf #dailywalktaipei #sanfrancisco #taipei #taiwan #awesomewei by wadend, on Flickr


Somewhere in #taipei #taiwan #sanfrancisco #awesomewei #dailywalksf #dailywalktaipei by wadend, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

NEW 'OKURA TAIPEI HOTEL' - TAIPEI CITY - TAIWAN by mambo1935, on Flickr


OPERA HOUSE - TAIPEI CITY - TAIWAN by mambo1935, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


新北市 新店之美 by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2013汐止大尖山 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


20130517汐止大尖山 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


2013汐止大尖山 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


2013汐止大尖山 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAIPEI






by timogan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Zhong Xiao E. Rd., Taipei, Taiwan by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


Taipei Main Station by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


XinYi, Taipei 手持夜拍 by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


Barista, Taipei, Taiwan by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by joyoyo, on Flickr








by joyoyo, on Flickr


木柵政大恆光橋河濱 -- 1 by jennyhsu47, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei


121225_隨手拍_218 by Wei, Shi-Hang, on Flickr








by joyoyo, on Flickr








]by joyoyo, on Flickr








by joyoyo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Timama by Kaba, on Flickr


IMG_0687 by Cal !, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

#taipei #t by wadend, on Flickr


#taipei  by wadend, on Flickr


#taipei # by wadend, on Flickr


 #taipei # by wadend, on Flickr


#taipei# by CHOUONLY, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_0689 by Cal !, on Flickr


IMG_0693 by Cal !, on Flickr








by dolcejp0310, on Flickr








by dolcejp0310, on Flickr


IMG_0677 by Cal !, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北散步 by Kaba, on Flickr


台北散步 by Kaba, on Flickr


台北散步 by Kaba, on Flickr


IMG_0661 by Cal !, on Flickr


台北散步 by Kaba, on Flickr


IMG_0667 by Cal !, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by Didu C, on Flickr


6 by 邱小丹, on Flickr


7 by 邱小丹, on Flickr








by Didu C, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

in the box world by ☀Solar ikon☀, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice urban photos from Taipei. :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 台北 - Ximending 西門町 by ming -_-", on Flickr


Taipei 台北 - Ximending 西門町 by ming -_-", on Flickr


P1040732 by dicksyy, on Flickr


Untitled by W▲DE, on Flickr


Untitled by W▲DE, on Flickr


P1030886 by dicksyy, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


New Taipei by Ryan 章天賜, on Flickr


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Great photos. Was 20 years ago in Taipei. Xiexie!!!!!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

勸世神迷 Trance ~ 觀音山硬漢嶺 dawn and crepuscular rays of Guandu Plain in Taipei city~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Skyline of Taipei by cubby_t_bear, on Flickr


IMG_20130121_131429 by cubby_t_bear, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

基隆市Keelung / 台灣 Taiwan by 許傑, on Flickr


基隆市Keelung / 台灣 Taiwan by 許傑, on Flickr


基隆市Keelung / 台灣 Taiwan by 許傑, on Flickr


基隆市Keelung / 台灣 Taiwan by 許傑, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

當時黃昏 by 時光荏苒，愛你仍然, on Flickr


2012板橋市府聖誕樹 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


2012板橋市府聖誕樹 by alen6705142000, on Flickr








by mario tapilouw, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei*



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 @Evening by masaru-vision, on Flickr


_DSC1550 by EnergyStar2009, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunset - 89th floor by Exxx, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2010 - 1007 iMG-H_18 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


taipei-13-05-19 1 by DilipBhoye, on Flickr








by Stinkee Beek, on Flickr


Schneider-Kreuznach Edixa-Xenar 50mm f2.8 by seyo "一聲喀嚓""一個故事", on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by Begomaniac, on Flickr


SML_130100_0152 by ✈ Sean Marc Lee 李子仁, on Flickr


最近 by star_1+6, on Flickr


People in Taipei by SILENCE Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

Taipei looks lively and prosperous from street level, but so so with bird eye's view.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/ke.j.yu.10/photos_stream


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P5310102 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


P5310101 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


P5310107 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P5310087 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


P5300034 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


P5300017 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


P5300016 by nick0216kuas, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

恍惚 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr


街頭 by 猫家猪头, on Flickr


Untitled by 熊★庹, on Flickr


Untitled by 熊★庹, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


DSCN0602 by tinder17, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

large building by Mörk Flicka Själ, on Flickr
























































taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great Taipei images robhood.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

淡水藝術工坊 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


淡水藝術工坊 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


Bike day!! by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


單車樂 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei‧ Night‧ Life by 【Andy】, on Flickr


FJU 校慶 by 【Ｑ】, on Flickr


Taipei‧ Day‧ Life by 【Andy】, on Flickr


忠孝復興 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

於 台北東區 富邦人壽大樓廣場 by ChenJYu, on Flickr


街屋 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


街屋群 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

[台北東區] 歇個涼吧~ by m' gallery, on Flickr


[台北東區] MSPC Store by m' gallery, on Flickr


[台北東區] MSPC Store by m' gallery, on Flickr


[台北東區] 風格小舖 by m' gallery, on Flickr


Taipei‧西門紅樓‧16工房 by 【Andy】, on Flickr


台北東區 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


台北東區 by BRIANCHAO, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0826 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0829 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0833 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0831 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0828 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0822 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0825 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0816 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0805 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0802 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0803 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0799 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0794 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0790 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0788 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


DSC_0789 by skyean ® Photo's World, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

City life by PleasePassTheAwesome, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P5240979 by annahytam, on Flickr


P5241000 by annahytam, on Flickr


Rooftop Gongguan Taxis Taipei People Walking Blog by Albert Retief, on Flickr


P5220838 by annahytam, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

R0014886 by macoon, on Flickr


R0014983 by macoon, on Flickr


20130602063352013 by Ellery Chen, on Flickr








by BERT, on Flickr








by BERT, on Flickr








by BERT, on Flickr


華山文創園區 by Carlos Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20110206_春到、信義區街拍-006.jpg by TaHsiang, on Flickr


玩命關頭6!!! 真的無話可說!! by josephlee1001, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr








by JamValk, on Flickr


信義區之夜 by josephlee1001, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://taiwan-city.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=468&extra=page=1&page=44


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

西門町 by 大孫仔, on Flickr


Taipei by ggewen, on Flickr


Taipei by ggewen, on Flickr


Taipei by ggewen, on Flickr


DSC09038 by kerukk, on Flickr


Taipei by ggewen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taipei Dragon Boat Racing / 赛龙舟 Championships 2013*

Dragon Boat Racing is a traditional Chinese Sport during *Dragon Boat Festival / 端午节*, which was yesterday. 





2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (7) by ideaphoto, on Flickr


2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (5) by ideaphoto, on Flickr


2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (2) by ideaphoto, on Flickr


2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (1) by ideaphoto, on Flickr


2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (6) by ideaphoto, on Flickr


2013 Taipei Dragon Boat Festival (9) by ideaphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taipei Dragon Boat Racing / 赛龙舟 Championships 2013*

Dragon Boat Racing is a traditional Chinese Sport during *Dragon Boat Festival / 端午节*, which was yesterday. 





Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr


Dragon Boat Festival Championships by Steven Weng, on Flickr​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2013\05\28-樹林大同山青龍嶺 by even hung, on Flickr


Chongyang Bridge , Night Taipei by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


Golden Shower Blossoms 黃花時節碧雲天 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北圓環 by JDHuang, on Flickr


基隆河岸 by iwagfkimo, on Flickr


P5250012 by saga521, on Flickr


台北, Taipei by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


Untitled by tinder17, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2013-0526 伊東豐雄 - 松山菸廠文化創意園區BOT飯店辦公大樓 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


2013-0526 伊東豐雄 - 松山菸廠文化創意園區BOT飯店辦公大樓 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by 白.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

二二八和平紀念公園 by 阿 ken Huang, on Flickr


二二八和平紀念公園 by 阿 ken Huang, on Flickr


二二八和平紀念公園 by 阿 ken Huang, on Flickr


二二八和平紀念公園 by 阿 ken Huang, on Flickr


夜．台灣最高行政中心 by 阿 ken Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei



HDGE said:


> taiwan-city @ by pp123


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

The some part of Taipei city by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Taipei 587 by heguangwei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Taipei :cheers:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

秋高氣爽 IMG_1103 by 浩子, on Flickr

Taipei City by Hsuan-Yu Peng, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@benKen: Where are the sources, credits of these photos?


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

20150919_水碓公園1 by 林 峯全, on Flickr










20150919_水碓公園 by 林 峯全, on Flickr










20150914_101車軌(基隆路X信義路) by 林 峯全, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/346009039









http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/346010050


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/339672121


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/335020774










http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/335038525


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://blog.xuite.net/falconkimo/blog/348848978


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0013 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0008 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0002 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Taipei*

DSC_0183 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0182 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0179 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0178 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0177 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0166 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0165 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0164 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0163 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0162 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0158 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0157 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A great city, thread and pictures! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

New Taipei Bridge Sunrise by sam9114, on Flickr

Untitled by www.inmotionasia.com, on Flickr

LOVE Taiwan Taipei 101 台灣 台北 101 之霞 by JIANG YU QUAN (全), on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

000387530010 by Allen Hsu, on Flickr
Taipei 101 by luhunglin, on Flickr
台北・Taipei city by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr


Taipei view from top of Taipei 101 by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

星羅棋布 - Taipei cityscape in the night by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr 


Taipei Jen Ai Circle Lights ,Taiwan by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_4475 by Valery Zyuz, on Flickr

Funky Taiwan - Hsinyi District Taipei. Sunday Afternoon. 2017.03.05 by Russ McClay, on Flickr

IMG_9183 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr

【2014.12.24】台北市信義區街景 by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Golden City by modestconfidence, on Flickr

Taipei 101-170219 by 宋 國承, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_0682-1 by dxirull_uuuuuu, on Flickr

IMG_0687-1 by dxirull_uuuuuu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 Taiwan 台灣 台北 by 鄭 鄉民, on Flickr

Untitled by jung-ming wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

清早散步，在東方遇見文華 by Kevin Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Beautiful pictures of a very vibrant and underrated city.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Skyline by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

upload by Nickel Xie, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN3374 by Mambo, on Flickr

DSCN3410 by Mambo, on Flickr

DSCN3364 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Taipei it's an incredible beautiful city!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Banqiao by Leong Nelson, on Flickr

P1000081 by j1988102, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

板橋林本源邸 (Lin family mansion Banqiao Taipei ) by gt82025, on Flickr

板橋林本源邸 (Lin family mansion Banqiao Taipei ) by gt82025, on Flickr

板橋林本源邸 (Lin family mansion Banqiao Taipei ) by gt82025, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Banqiao District, New Taipei City by Douglas(大元), on Flickr

板橋車站夜景 by 駛火車ㄟ, on Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

National Taiwan University library&Taipei 101 by iankou929, auf Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Joyce, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN4691 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2014-11-21 09.34.03 by pang yu liu, on Flickr

早上6:40的樣子。這個時間騎過來根本可以飆車 by ChihYen Fan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

#Taipei #motorbike #billboard #streetphotography #travelgram #travelphotography #台北 #台北旅行 by Chau Nog Wong, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Before the storm @ Nangang by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

#通勤日記 by 小斌 車, on Flickr

IMG_1808 by Melvyn Chou, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_12913 by cityscoundrel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Waiting at the crosswalk by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

May the Force be with you! by Komatsu1122, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

台北大直接拍夕陽(Street sunset,Zhongshan Dist.,Taipei City,Taiwan) by 郭 尚朋, on Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

2017-05-03_04-03-48 by Chung-Jen Chao, auf Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by 李 小凱, on Flickr

Untitled by 李 小凱, on Flickr

台北夜景 taipei night by FunnyRay(Busy.....), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN4884 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

#nightout #commune #taipei by Oliga Z, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Funky Taiwan - The Martyr's Shrine - Taipei - 20170507 by Russ McClay, on Flickr

Funky Taiwan - The Martyr's Shrine - Taipei - 20170507 by Russ McClay, on Flickr

Funky Taiwan - The Martyr's Shrine - Taipei - 20170507 by Russ McClay, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0160 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0163 by digital3w, on Flickr


DSC_0162 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0166 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0155 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0018 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0036 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC00045 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC00046 by digital3w, on Flickr


DSC00047 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0131 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0127 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0130 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0128 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0136 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei street by Tatsu CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

170703 Taipei City by fieldbrother100, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

49800012-1 by Toni.Wang73, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0111 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0110 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Taipei :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北信義區天際線 IMG_101771 by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

信義區夜之天際線 IMG_1838 by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_1401 by 威翰 陳, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_1403 by 威翰 陳, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Yi-Chi Tang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

robhood said:


> A333 from China Airlines approaching TSA by Zong Qin, on Flickr
> 
> A333 from China Airlines approaching TSA by Zong Qin, on Flickr
> 
> A333 from China Airlines approaching TSA by Zong Qin, on Flickr


Awesome photos, especially the 3rd one  :applause:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by Koiwa-wan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by James Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0234 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

西門町 by 【PUPU】lkujoyce, on Flickr

西門町 by 【PUPU】lkujoyce, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Romantic Taipei by Anakin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

臺北翠湖 Taipei Emerald Lake (with Taipei 101) by castalyfan10, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*taipei*

101 by 如何 可, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017 9/1 Taipei by 仲康 廖, on Flickr

2017 9/1 Taipei by 仲康 廖, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei life by 滕(一個二叔), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1585,台北世大運選手村,世大運選手村,世大運,選手村,住宿區,社會住宅,合宜住宅,住宅,建築,大樓,集合住宅,林口國宅暨2017世界大學運動會選手村統包工程,新北市,林口區,林口,Athletes' Village,Taipei 2017 Summer Universiade by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_1024s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20170517FUJI100 (9) by 芳均 林, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

雨天 by Dodd Lu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by ParaProfessional, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20170907-IMG_3713 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20170907-IMG_3715 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20170907-IMG_3689 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC06112 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


DSC06073 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC06061 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC06013 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC05995 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC05984 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC05978 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC06076 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

DSC06081 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN6632 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

NKSP by Drake Guan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunset in my hometown by Lanze.H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice sunset photo


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

後火車站圓環-星巴克 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

Untitled by C.H. Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by keso s, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC03849edited by wailap, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_2061(1) by Steven Chang, on Flickr

IMG_2058 by Steven Chang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC03835edited by wailap, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC03804edited by wailap, on Flickr

DSC03802edited by wailap, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

BELLAVITA Shopping Center by Harold.Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

A month already...Time flies #Taipei #morning by Anakin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

017-09-25 忠孝碼頭日出 by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1004 by Lasse Holtz, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

臺北101全景(The Panorama of Taipei 101) by SiangYuan Hu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20170925_205201 by O2 zone, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20170925_180800 by O2 zone, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北夜色 by Kev Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

OH-58D, AH-1W and AH-64 fly by Taipei 101 by Jason Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20171009-2 Taipei 101 by DO Sa Bao, on Flickr

TAIWAN-TAIPEI-建國高架 by 楊柏軒 Shan yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Nuite Blanche Taipei 2017 by Jasmin Örtel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Street Photo-1 by bill kierl, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

大稻埕河濱公園 by 玉山 箭竹, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Grand Hyatt Taipei by 尼維雄小, on Flickr

仁愛路 by 尼維雄小, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

天之兵燹(DSC_4209) by nans0410(busy), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北 公館山 by hinac(Ui-Han,Tan), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

106國慶-雷虎小組-AT3 by king.f, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

106國慶 by king.f, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-10-10 09.11.39-1 by Tzuhsun Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北信義計畫區20171006-11 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20171004_175906 by chehui liao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

pic59 by 鄭蛋蛋, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20171009-DSC00575 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei, Tawain by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 白.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

170107031台大_新生南路 by Emptiless Ever, on Flickr


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Taiwan now is free-visa for Philippines! hope I could visit here


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 白


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

信義區 松智路 by Yu-Hsin Hung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI Mavic by Durwin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI Mavic by Durwin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

新莊新月橋．五光十色 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@benKen: I dont see any credits (links) on these photos above; please edit them


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

L1150892 by H.Chang., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCF4611 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

關渡印象 (七張直幅接圖) by szintzhen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

PB010138 D by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北市(Taipei City) by Federico Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

信義計畫區Taipei Sky Tower-20171102 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Night by Hsu Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC04096 by 阿杰 賴, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

觀音山硬漢嶺 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Shihlin area by linchingyao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_2377 by Steven Chang, on Flickr

IMG_2383 by Steven Chang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P9030062 by btvarusko, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei, Taiwan by maianhvk, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN7526 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN2651 by 小斌 車, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0235 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0240 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0230 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0247 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0249 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0283 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0039 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0074 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC00001 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC00018 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC00012 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0283 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0282 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-11-30_Nangang_district by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-11-30_10-10-06 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-11-30_10-07-43 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-11-30_10-05-44 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0419 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0394 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0455 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0002 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0005 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0008 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0014 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0016 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0469 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0487 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taiwanese media startup The News Lens lands deal with top video studio Dawin by Cloud Computing, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_3946 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

asia-trip-14 by Jason Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

南京復興站 by Nicola Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei night street. by Ann Hearthy, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Holidays to all--2017 by H.Chang., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0036 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0050 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei City by Steve Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Exploration to Huashan (3 of 3) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0083 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

IMAG9217 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG9213 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG9214 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

2017-05-23_09-01-51 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_3335 by 威翰 陳, on Flickr

IMG_2539-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

Taipei City at dusk by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

市府轉運站 統一時代百貨聖誕樹 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

市府轉運站 統一時代百貨聖誕樹 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

市府轉運站 統一時代百貨聖誕樹 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr

市府轉運站 統一時代百貨聖誕樹 by Li Hsuan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Xin Yi Tower *

Architect: Robert A.M. Stern


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Da-an Residential Tower*

Architect: Richard Rogers


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Huang Hsiang Royal Castle*


















http://www.klcse.com/huang-hsiang-royal-castle-f4-residences.html


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0179 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0177 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0178 by digital3w, on Flickr

received_1958825104129393 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2017-12-26_10-22-42 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Grand Mayfull Hotel Taipei 1 by Hung Twitai, on Flickr

Mandarin Oriental Taipei 1 by Hung Twitai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Humble House Taipei 1 by Hung Twitai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

jk9 by PAOPHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101-171224 by 宋 國承, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Taipei / Taiwan by Circlegraphy ＊ 李圈兒, on Flickr

Taipei Main Station / Taiwan by Circlegraphy ＊ 李圈兒, on Flickr

Taipei101 fireworks 2018 by 追走 上等, on Flickr

Taipei101 fireworks 2018 by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0288 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0282 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

https://www.taipei-101.com.tw/








https://hiveminer.com/Tags/南山廣場,台北101


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

https://hiveminer.com/Tags/信義區,台北101


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0291 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Dawn @ Taipei 101 (台北101晨彩) by Hero Figaro, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

手機亂拍 by 色影不設限, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0445 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_2544 by waychen_C, on Flickr

_MG_2531 by waychen_C, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN7122 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

a Day by 呈宇 魏, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

虎山 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0544 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Cityscape at twilight 2018 晚安台北 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0524 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0525 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0655 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P1070164 by Win Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Chiang Kai-shek Temple, Taipei city. by H.Chang., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCN7769 by Mambo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 by doglad, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0006 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0007 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北101 - Taipei 101 by Yang Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0239 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0242 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0162 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0147 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0102 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0297 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0300 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0299 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0283 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0281 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0279 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0275 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0274 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20180404_223244_618 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0252 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0309 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0306 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0303 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_INC3987 新店碧潭 Bitan by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0664 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0665 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0663 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20180427_173343_160 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0807 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0805 by digital3w, on Flickr


DSC_0802 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0793 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0791 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0789 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

[backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)][/backcolor]
[backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Taipei Dusk[/backcolor][backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)] by [/backcolor][backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Tom Flink[/backcolor][backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)], on Flickr[/backcolor]


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

PSX_20180501_185719 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

photo by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台灣大學 - National Taiwan University at blue hour by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_7853_4_5_6_tonemapped Df by Frankie Tseng, on Flickr

DSC_7870_1_2_3_tonemapped Sm by Frankie Tseng, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

新店夜景 - Night view of Taipei by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_6522_6541-1b-4 by Fandy Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0746s by Tom Juan, on Flickr

DJI_0797s by Tom Juan, on Flickr

Taipei Skyline #taipei #skyline #birdeyeview #taipei101 #taiwan #city #urban #臺灣 #台北 by Consibic, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC00805 by juor2, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

【2018-08-13】台北市日落霞光 by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*All photos here must have their sources/links, otherwise will be deleted.*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Altair


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Taipei - 臺北*
[backcolor=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)[/backcolor]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/41418650360/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dans180/43407193391/


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_DSC0940 / Taipei 101 building / Taiwan by Weiss Lin, on Flickr

_DSC0945 / Taipei 101 building / Taiwan by Weiss Lin, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

http://h79188012.pixnet.net/blog/post/463678958-【遊記】北市中正區-西區門戶古蹟巡禮--北門










https://www.google.com.tw/url?sa=i&...aw3Yx7rfLqRVizb9lVOjz5zk&ust=1535559280419504


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by night by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking in Taiwan - Ximending Area Part 1
by テレビDo Kun




Walking in Taiwan - Ximending Area Part 2
by テレビDo Kun


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking In Taiwan - Longshan Temple
by テレビDo Kun


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking in Taiwan - Taipei Songjiang Nanjing Part 1
by テレビDo Kun






Walking in Taiwan - Taipei Songjiang Nanjing Part 2
by テレビDo Kun


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 by KENT FAN, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

_INC0961 清風 Taipei city, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei City by Liang-hung Ma, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

space pocket in the night market... by ioannis lelakis, no Flickr




Taipei_20141023 at 18-04-19_Edit.jpg by Jaehoon Kim, no Flickr




billboard city by hey-gem, no Flickr




雨の台北（信義区） by kaz*, no Flickr




Taiwan Taipei by Ed Kruger, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

_INC1764 聖法蘭提斯 New Taipei city, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 象山 Elephant Mountain by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

福州山公園 by Funstyle, on Flickr
福州山公園 by Funstyle, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

China Eastern Airlines Airbus A330-343 Buzz Lightyear & Sheriff Woody by Steven Weng, on Flickr

東方航空-巴斯光年彩繪機 by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei street by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

瓊仔湖福德宮 - 台北夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by www.inmotionasia.com, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Juan Manuel Agudo, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Wanhua Taipei by john, no Flickr




Taipei Bridge by Steven Weng, no Flickr




Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., no Flickr




Pretty Soul by RenChieh Mo, no Flickr



出站 by Chao Jian-ho, no Flickr




KAWS : Holiday Taipei by Moody Man, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New Taipei city 

Aerial view of Terry Gou's Banqiao rally 郭台銘 板橋園遊會 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC02300 by Terence Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_1298 by Yu Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_INC5615 赤血 New Taipei city, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

信義區夜景 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0617s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei city never sleep 2019 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

trffc by Floris Vogelpoel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei

DJI_0948s by Tom Juan, on Flickr

DJI_0957s by Tom Juan, on Flickr

DJI_0007s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei

Daan Forest Park 大安森林公園 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei

the Bitan bridge, New Taipei city, Taiwan by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei City by Liang-hung Ma, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei City by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Scooter City by Wayne, on Flickr

國家音樂廳 by Liang-hung Ma, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

臺北 象山 Taipei Mt.Xiangshan by ChengXun Wen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

GTJ-2019-0119-70 by Josh Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Linkou, Taipei metropolitan area


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking Taipei


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

繁華的夜台北 by Erik_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

STARLUX 星宇航空 A321neo AIRBUS A321-251NX B-58201 by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

象山六巨石 by Lars Hikari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

D69_1540 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Autumn in Taipei by qzax7283, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei 101 from Fujhoushan Park 福州山公園 by Yoann Démare, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

陶朱隱園｜Taipei by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









陶朱隱園｜Taipei by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr













​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

James & [email protected] Hotel Taipei by Roa!, on Flickr

James & [email protected] Hotel Taipei by Roa!, on Flickr

James & [email protected] Hotel Taipei by Roa!, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Giant Kaws at Taipei Liberty Square (Taiwan) - 臺灣臺北 自由廣場 Kaws*
Taipei City, North Taiwan










SAVE0652-1 by 郭瑞霖, on Flickr









SAVE0633-1 by 郭瑞霖, on Flickr









SAVE0580-1 by 郭瑞霖, on Flickr













​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KAWS HOLIDAY TAIPEI by Roa!, on Flickr

KAWS HOLIDAY TAIPEI by Roa!, on Flickr

KAWS HOLIDAY TAIPEI by Roa!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

#Pridezilla at Taiwan Pride Parade 2019 by Irvin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr











​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

mega 50 cafe by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

190608 淡水清水巖清水祖師遶境 by Moody Man, on Flickr

190608 淡水清水巖清水祖師遶境 by Moody Man, on Flickr

190608 淡水清水巖清水祖師遶境 by Moody Man, on Flickr

190608 淡水清水巖清水祖師遶境 by Moody Man, on Flickr

190608 淡水清水巖清水祖師遶境 by Moody Man, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

801A3287 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr

801A3217 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TWN-0399 by Kwakc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seems Xiangshan is overrun by tourists and we need an alternative hiking route!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New taipei city
Aerial view of Christmas Magical City by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei sky by Paul, on Flickr

Taipei sky by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_8245 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

日落台北 空拍 Aerial view of Taipei cityscape by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Bitan Evening by Rob McCulloch (3 months on 3 months off), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

20191130_164115 by williamhuang850, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

[空拍] 關渡平原。北投機廠 by Aaron Chuo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Tamsui

_IN44989 春漾 New Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200227-DSC08248 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北保安宮 Temple in Taipei by Meng-Luen "Frank" Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC02178 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

【2020-03-08】台北夜景 Night View of Taipei by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

songshan,Taipei by KeNnY, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_DSC7194 PS 7400 NEW LOGO by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Ximending, Taipei by 世宏 林, on Flickr
Ximending, Taipei by 世宏 林, on Flickr

Ximending, Taipei by 世宏 林, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

【2020-02-28】板橋城市天際線 New Taipei City by 潘 主輝, on Flickr

【2020-02-28】板橋城市天際線 New Taipei City by 潘 主輝, on Flickr
20200228-DSC08290 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

【2020-02-28】板橋城市天際線 New Taipei City by 潘 主輝, on Flickr

【2020-02-28】板橋城市天際線 New Taipei City by 潘 主輝, on Flickr
【2020-02-28】三重城市天際線 New Taipei City by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

located in the hills of Neihu is Bishanyan Kaizhang Shengwang Temple by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Metro Station by Rex Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

台北 101 by Wai shan Chun, no Flickr




NIghtview from Taipei 101 by Ionut Silviu, no Flickr




Taipei by Night by SebastienToulouse, no Flickr




IMG_2157 by ╬ಠ益ಠ), no Flickr




a_IMG_8214 by ejbjj, no Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

新莊中港大排親水步道 by Neon Wang, on Flickr

2020.Mar 竹林山觀音寺櫻花 @台灣 by Becky (FBhotobybeckys), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

D5J_1884 by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0042s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

信義區早晨第二次 (41) by JDHuang, on Flickr

信義區早晨第二次 (25) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAIPEI by chanywang123, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Aerial panoramic view of Taipei cityscape by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taipei 101, Taiwan by Chris Baum, on Flickr

DSC_8625_LR_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, on Flickr

lonely man and umbrella, Taipei, Taiwan, Jan, 2018 by neville Fan, on Flickr

Two women waiting to cross the street - Shilin Night market, Taipei, Taiwan by Bryon Lippincott, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

untitled by John Maloney, on Flickr

untitled by John Maloney, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 by achu1966, on Flickr

Taipei 101 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

W Taipei YEN BAR by Wallace Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

M5080311 by Carlos Huang, no Flickr

Woman waing for the bus - Taipei, Taiwan by Bryon Lippincott, no Flickr

Food Stall All In One by yualbert, no Flickr

Waiting for customers by linchingyao, no Flickr

Stunt Street Artist, Xinyi by austinwei87, no Flickr

cellular glow by Dr. Milker, no Flickr

newspaper. by Christian Rückert, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

寒舍艾麗酒店 Humble House Taipei - la farfalla 義式餐廳 by Jordy Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_5826 by waychen_c, on Flickr

Welcome to Taipei City by Wan.L, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*1935*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAIWAN SHORT TRIP - TRAVEL by vynguyensw, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_7700 by Ron Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 基隆路 信義路橋 by 月犬火, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJI_0124s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 20200702 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020/6/10 by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/TheLove ... 6/3124273467658975/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_1236 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

臺北客運 231德霖科大-西門 KKB-1620 by m654u;6, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_2328 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200731 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taipei

Xinyi Shopping District by Willie Yo, on Flickr

Xinyi Shopping District by Willie Yo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020.8.5 日出晨彩 SUNRISE by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

三峽鳶山全景 by Kuo Zhao-Feng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

200807 Taipei by Moody Man, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

benKen said:


>


Honhui Plaza (宏匯廣場) which opened last weekend (31 July 2020) by Xinzhuang Fuduxin station on the Taoyuan Airport MRT, apparently the largest shopping mall in New Taipei.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/8/9/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Ke Chun Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_2646 by Outzutw, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-8 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-9 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-10 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shezi Island 台北社子島 20200904-11 by William Chung, 於 Flickr













Shezi Island is scheduled to rezone into new urban development area for Taipei City. The fact, there are many illegal factories (99.6%) in this restricted area (danger flooding area) which does not allow development. The another problem is many residents live here do not have either property right or land right, cause difficulties to reclaimed entire area back to restricted area so Taipei City decide to rezone. Currently, Taipei City Government will tackle illegal factories and start to tear down these factories.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

09052020-JunJianYanMnt.16 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei Neihu, Heart of Neihu Tech 台北內湖 內科之心 20200905-3 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC03189 by Scar Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)：Li&#x27;s House Historic Site, Luzhou District, New Taipei City, Taiwan（台灣新北市蘆洲區李宅古蹟） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_5742_Realistic by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by Chris Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200910 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200912-EGL01955 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

D5K_1621 by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr

09132020-taipei01 by ron Pan, on Flickr

09132020-taipei04 by ron Pan, on Flickr

09132020-taipei12 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*National Palace Museum - 國立故宮博物院








*
by AllenChen on 500px





​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_INA9741 漫延 New Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Hongshulin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北 101 - 2020.09.30 by 小小魔女, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taipei Philharmonic Orchestra**'s rehearsal at **National Concert Hall** - 國家戲劇院 台北市立交響樂團排演








*
by Jemic Hsu on 500px



​


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei East Gateway Chinatrust Headquarters 東區門戶計畫 中國信託總部 20201003-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_20201003_100911 by ARCHIE 楊, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

雨後八里觀音山 by GAS JIM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

&quot;Taiwanese&quot; on National Day ? 我是台灣人 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-8 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-9 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-10 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-11 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-12 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-13 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-14 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xin Zhong Shan Park 台北心中山線形公園 20201018-15 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-8 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-9 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Shuanglian Park Renovation 台北雙連帶狀公園整建工程 20201018-10 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_8069 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

北門 by ACHE HSIEH, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAIPEI 臺北信義區 DSCN7100 by ggx2 ggx2&#x27;s video(輔導級PG) 感謝475萬人氣點閱, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

915608-R1-24 Taipei, Taiwan by Taipei 李, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Free Square at Taipei by ik Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF3131 by D93, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_IN45972 九龍城寨 New Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

【2020-07-29】台北夏日 Taipei Summer by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_3067 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District 信義計畫區 20201031-8 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei viewed from Courtyard Mariott Downtown by Cedric Jaeg, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2k3QrQF


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200824-EGL01870 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Xinyi Shopping District by Willie Yo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

Untitled by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

Untitled by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

Untitled by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

&quot;Life may not always be beautiful, but our clothes can be.&quot; Shilin Night Market in Taipei by HaveA7WillTravel, no Flickr


&quot;Today&#x27;s Special: Free Hugs&quot; at the Taihu Craft Beer Tasting Room 啜飲室大安 by HaveA7WillTravel, no Flickr


淡水街景 by GAS JIM, no Flickr

Street night by clement souchet, no Flickr


Sem título by chunju Tai, no Flickr


Aerial View of Ximending 西門町 in Taipei from Rooftop by HaveA7WillTravel, no Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台北の夜·Taiwan•文化 by JIANG YU QUAN (育全), on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_4027 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

24ème jour / 24th day - Taipei au soleil couchant / Taipei at sunset by Christian LEMÂLE, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

New Taipei city

板橋（BanQiao） by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

12262020-Nightview02 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_5687 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr

DSC_5688 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taipei Music Center - 台北流行音樂中心 







*
by Howard Chang on 500px



​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

801A8243-DeNoiseAI-low-light by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei 101 fireworks greet New Year 2021 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北府城隍廟｜Taipei Cheng Huang Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

艋舺青山宮｜Bangka QingShan Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Credit: 王洪瑞 









Credit: 林煒倫


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 張哲生


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

[




























































































































pics in forumosa by Gmu








Taipei City's Population Decline


Nangang Change fast




tw.forumosa.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BigYellow on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*National Taiwan Museum** - 國立臺灣博物館 *








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px









by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_8081 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr

DSC_8060 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by wu wu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2021_0206_024 by Kun-chia Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Songshan Ciyou Temple, one of the oldest temple in Taipei city built in 1753. Its dedicated to Goddess Mazu. . . Taipei 2021. . . . #makwonders #sonyalphain #sonyalpha . #hellofrom #台北 #台北景點 #現在玩台北 #台北旅遊 #streetstyle #streetportrait #streetshot 網 #Taipei by mayank tiwari, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_0533 by Ken Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Yellow River Cantata" by Taiwan Choral Music Centre - 台灣合唱音樂中心 黃河大合唱 *
"Defending the Yellow River (保衛黃河) " starting from 28:36 😍
The cantata was written by the famous Chinese composer Xian Xinhai (冼星海)












*"**Lift Your Veil**" by Taiwan Choral Music Centre - 台灣合唱音樂中心 掀起你的蓋頭來*
It is a Uyghur Folk Song from Xinjiang, NW China. The song starts from 4:01 😍












*"Evening Primrose" by Soochow University (Taiwan) Alumni Choir - 東吳校友合唱團 **夜來香*
The song was first recorded in Shanghai in 1944 by China-born Japanese singer Yoshiko Yamaguchi (山口淑子 / 李香蘭)
It was written by Shanghai-based Chinese composer Li Jinguang (黎錦光)









​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台北 Taipei by Harry Chang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSCF2757 by Oszkar J, on Flickr

DSC01662 by James Chen, on Flickr

DSC01709 by James Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting Taipei!!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_0002 by GOBO Chang, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

@Z50天秀宮101丸子帶夜景 by Wacoal Tung, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_0643 by Ken Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## giallo (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice pics and videos!

Here's a video I shot to Taipei a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Years｜Taipei by Akar Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

淡水天元宮_吉野櫻_夜拍 by 亦倫 林, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2021/3/24/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021/3/29/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_OU50115 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2m7ybXk


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Howard Chang on 500px




​


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Bruce Chen


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳坤辰










by 顏木森


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Anan Tsai











by Wu Eason


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蕭添益









by Ray Chan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Curry Chuang








by 汗克森


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 周彼得


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*洪揚程*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 萬仁奎


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 郭志中


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Bruce Chen









by 張彩修


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

Taipei 2021 by 浩修 黃, on Flickr
Taipei Performing Arts Centre 臺北表演藝術中心 20210501-7 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

07.06 海地共和國新任駐台潘恩大使呈遞到任國書 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY Curry Chuang


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Hung-yi Hsu


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taipei Guest House** Built in 1901 - 臺北賓館 *
It is a Japanese Colonial-era Building designed by Japanese architects Dōgo Fukuda and Ichiro Nomura








by Chester Young on 500px






*Taipei National Concert Hall **- 臺北 國家音樂廳*








by Chester Young on 500px








by Chester Young on 500px




​


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Anan Tsai*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by mai


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 孫子雲


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021/7/7/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

🇹🇼 內湖・📍公館山 / Gongguan Mountain∣ Taipei City Neihu District by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 林冠廷


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 汗克森


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 汗克森










by 
*張鈺謙







*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taipei Taiwan

by mai


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 楊秋雄











by
*Bruce Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Suda Kana


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 飛鴿傳書


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Suda Kana


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 鄭嘉生


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*林冠廷







*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Ivan Yu


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*許朝翔







*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*顏木森*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 林冠廷


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*柯正隆*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Simón Chen*









by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*林冠廷*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳銘德


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Bruce Chen*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

🇹🇼 台北・📍康樂山親山步道 / Kangleshan Bridge Entrance Hiking Trail ∣ Taipei City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 台北・📍康樂山親山步道 / Kangleshan Bridge Entrance Hiking Trail ∣ Taipei City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Bruce Chen


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Suda Kana









by ISS83


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳聰敏*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*James Chen








*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Simón Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Brian Lee*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*潘正誠*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by taipei 101


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Mak CheungWan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*萬仁奎*











by 
*王增寶*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Curry Chuang







*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*郭琮傑*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*林冠廷







*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY 
*謝昕璁*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*美國在台協會 AIT*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*郭琮傑*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳銘德*












by 
*童柏森*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*余采葳*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Simón Chen







*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*曾永慶*










by 
*Curry Chuang







*
by 
*Martin Lee*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳銘德*









by 
*Robert Ting*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳福民*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*郭琮傑*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*黃龍文*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 黃柏雯


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*郭志中*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 王甯弘


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Curry Chuang


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳秉貴*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*呂仕淵*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Timo Volz*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳銘德


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*孫瑋芒*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*葉國基*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Bruce Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*羅傑林*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*呂仕淵*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*吉積極*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*David Chien*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Preecha Inthasic*










by
*黃訓平*













by 
*可樂旅遊*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*符玉章*









by
*Jimmy Su*











by
*馮品睿*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*吉積極*









by 
*摩天輪*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*陳銘德*










by
*郭琮傑*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 懷 安安










by 陳銘德


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Suda Kana*









by
*Lanze Huang*









by
*吉積極*









by
*Henry Wu*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳聰敏*









by 
*陳銘德*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Tsang Fai*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Tsang Fai*










by
*CC Lu







*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳銘德*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Tsang Fai


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Robert Wang*











Save


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳銘德


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳銘德*









by 
*黃訓平*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*許宛柔*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Jeff Yang


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 國防部


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Sophia Lee*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*郭志中*









by
*賀豊峰*










by 
*郭志中*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*郭志中*

\


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*黃安興*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蕭添益*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 

廖文誠


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Suda Kana*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*蕭添益*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Allen Lin


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by

Suda Kana


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Mike Kwan*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Bellavita mall (2009) and Cathay Landmark building (2015) on a sunny January day by Joe Collver, on Flickr

Taipei by Chris Huang (IG:chris7549), on Flickr

Harry_50216r,碧潭,黃昏,夜景,碧潭風景區,水上遊憩設施,天鵝船,碧潭吊橋,北二高,碧潭大橋,福爾摩沙高速公路,交通,運輸,橋樑,新店溪,溪流,河流,新北市,新店區,新店 by 黃 基峰, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*楊秋雄*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*汗克森*










by 
*黃安興*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------

